# swelled lipo (not in use)



## Impdog (May 23, 2003)

We found one of our newest lipos about 6mths old and 12 runs or so completly opened up and are buddy that races with us found one the same way, ours a epic and his a thunder power they hadnt been used in 2 weeks and were stored in a cool place in the shop, has any else had this happen?


----------



## Dustin Proffitt (Dec 13, 2009)

What rating are the batteries as far as the mAh and how many cell are they? What amps do you charge them at? Have you ever discharged them on the charger and if so, how many amps? Do you "add any capacity" to them when you charge them?


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Yep got a Thunder Power that is swelled, went ahead and ran it but doubt I run it again.


----------



## only oval (Jan 9, 2009)

At our track we are seeing some of the hard packs start to swell during the heat of summer and they have developed a slight bluge to the case but none have split open that I know of. It seems like the brand makes no difference in the way they are acting. Some of them are just a few runs old and some are a year+. No one is reporting any loss of capacity or performance either. Most of them are in the 4500-5000 mAh range.


----------



## Impdog (May 23, 2003)

these were both 5000 40c I believe,whats strange is they didnt swell open till after setting for a week, we have other lipos that are 2 years old and still running strong!


----------



## Impdog (May 23, 2003)

Got it home the top of case barely on, still has charge in it,not sure what to do to dispose of it safely iam thinking of putting in a zip lock and a coffee can and pouring concrete in it?


----------



## signman501 (Apr 10, 2006)

Most have gotten hot in the heat. I keep my batteries in the house all the time, winter & summer and I have some that are 3 yrs old. 

To dispose a lipo just put in in a bucket of salt water for 24hrs, then you can just put it in the trash.


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

sink in 5 gallon pale of salt water or gallon pale of salt water .. it well kill the pack .. its the safe way to do it as iam told and have read ..


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Um.....I believe in there somewhere it says to discharge the pack first too.


----------



## Watchman (May 19, 2009)

Suggest checking out this link...

http://www.rctoys.com/pdf/thunder-power-disposal-of-old-damaged-lipo-batteries.pdf


----------



## david18t (May 6, 2006)

What was the voltage on the packs in storage?


----------



## Impdog (May 23, 2003)

I think this pack was about 70 percent charged it was in my boys shop which has a fan running but it still gets warm in there, they have hazardus drop off on tuesdays here taking pack in am for disposal.


----------



## katf1sh (Jan 17, 2002)

lipo packs gain charge when stored! 

never ever leave one plugged into your car either..the esc switch is never off,this will drain the pack down to 0 and swell as well.

lipo's like boats like to be used on a weekly basis.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

> lipo packs gain charge when stored!


 

Funny, mine go down over time.......


----------



## Vanwall (Feb 22, 2004)

Some RC plane hobbyists go to great lengths in battery care. 
Balance every charge
store at 3.85 v/ cell
store at 45 deg F
min voltage 3.7 v/ cell

If you want to read up on LiPo experiences by plane hobbyists to to RCGroups batteries and chargers forum.


----------



## crashmaster (Nov 22, 2002)

katf1sh said:


> lipo packs gain charge when stored!
> 
> never ever leave one plugged into your car either..the esc switch is never off,this will drain the pack down to 0 and swell as well.
> 
> lipo's like boats like to be used on a weekly basis.


ok then how do you recharge them back from there with a ice charger ??????????????????????


----------

